# Why do people esp traditional martial artists in the West think wrestling is all  brute strength?



## Bullsherdog (Sep 11, 2018)

Alot of people in martial arts forums and even non-fighters irl say that wrestling cannot be a martial art because it all based on who is stronger.But wrestling is moe than just brute strength!Although strength is important,if a person knows proper technique in wrestling even if he is very weak he can easily pin and submit an extremely strong large person! Other factors are important including speed,strategy,stamina,reaction and reflexes,and footwork are as equally important as strength in winning in wrestling!


Why do most people especially martial artists think the stronger person always wins in wrestling?This is completely false!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

Where do you come up with these generalizations? Never even heard this one


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 11, 2018)

Why do you ask so many silly questions. I've never met a single martial artist who thinks that


----------



## Danny T (Sep 11, 2018)

????
Most silly thoughts and questions come from those who have no real understanding of the subject.


----------



## Bullsherdog (Sep 11, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Where do you come up with these generalizations? Never even heard this one



Sherdog and other forums


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 11, 2018)

Bullsherdog said:


> Sherdog and other forums


Maybe you should get off the computer and go train for yourself then you wouldn't feel the need to write these stupid threads


----------



## pdg (Sep 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Maybe you should get off the computer and go train for yourself then you wouldn't feel the need to write these stupid threads



But that would require actual effort and movement.

It's far easier to sit about and type about things than to really do them...


Oh, and once you hit a certain level of disparity then strength overcomes all with wrestling.

I don't care how technically perfect they are, ain't no 6 year old submitting me.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

Bullsherdog said:


> Sherdog and other forums


Then asking people on those forums may give you some better insight.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 11, 2018)

A lot of people try to remove the physical aspect of martial arts. Where with wrestling they don't.


----------



## Buka (Sep 12, 2018)

I'll tell you what - I ain't never met a weak wrestler. Never met one who got tired, either. 

Bastards.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2018)

And it is funny because strength and fitness which are the two things you can actually make better through training. Are considered these natural gifts. 

Where as you may never be technical.


----------



## wab25 (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't hear that as much about wrestlers... but boxers. I was talking with a 5th degree black belt the other day, he brought up how boxers are just pure strength and not so good about the details or technique. His example was Mike Tyson, he was just so big, it didn't matter what the other guy did, even if he blocked, Tyson was so big that the damage got to you anyway. I pointed out that Tyson is only 5'10", which is pretty small for heavy weight, even when he fought. But I was corrected, when you are that powerful, it doesn't matter how big you are... Nevermind that Tyson was trained by one of the best trainers ever...


----------

